# Wrap handle or not ?



## hybridkarpower (Jul 29, 2010)

Gents:

What is the exact use or benefit of having wrap handle on a chainsaw ? I have never owned one with wrap handle nor did I ever felt the need for one, but I don't cut wood for living.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 30, 2010)

I tried it for a while on one saw for felling. Didn't need it. Switched back to flush handle to keep all my saws the same. Its good for cutting on sttep slopes where you can only stand on one side of a tree, or in situations where an employer or state has legislated that a faller cannot backbar. 

Basically, you'd know it if you needed it


----------



## hybridkarpower (Jul 30, 2010)

That makes perfect sense then !! Not to mention it adds more weight to the saw.


----------



## pops21 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had the need for a wrap handle a few times when falling trees. It gives you more options when making your falling cuts and back cuts in where you are standing to make the cut. Now if when it comes to flush cutting stumps out flush mount bars are nice. They allow you to cut closer to the ground. 

Plus wrap bars are iconic to the pacific north west. and they make you feel like more of a man.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 30, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> That makes perfect sense then !! Not to mention it adds more weight to the saw.



Is a few inches of tubing going to put you over the edge weight wise? It's not like they use steel anymore.

Hey Pops, what are you tryin' to say there? No-one out here needs full wraps to feel like a man, it goes with the territory.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 30, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> Not to mention it adds more weight to the saw.



:monkey:


----------



## madhatte (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> No-one out here needs full wraps to feel like a man, it goes with the territory.



Zackly. Full-wrap just makes for a more useful tool. Why limit yourself? ("Oh but it's such a PITA to get the scrench under there" is NOT a valid excuse. Get a hacksaw and shut up)


----------



## pops21 (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Is a few inches of tubing going to put you over the edge weight wise? It's not like they use steel anymore.
> 
> Hey Pops, what are you tryin' to say there? No-one out here needs full wraps to feel like a man, it goes with the territory.




I'm just joking. Heck most people around these parts think a 24" bar and longer is HUGE and rare. Not a single person I know has ever saw a full wrap handle on a chainsaw. Everyone asks me why it goes all the way around the saw.


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2010)

pops21 said:


> I have had the need for a wrap handle a few times when falling trees. It gives you more options when making your falling cuts and back cuts in where you are standing to make the cut. Now if when it comes to flush cutting stumps out flush mount bars are nice. They allow you to cut closer to the ground.
> 
> Plus wrap bars are iconic to the pacific north west. and they make you feel like more of a man.



I have a saw with a 3/4 wrap, live in the timber belt of the PNW and I sure don't feel like more of a man, thank goodness. 

The above must be an East Coast fallacy. Perhaps pops21 could sing the lumber jack song each morning whilst staring at the mirror?  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 30, 2010)

You don't look like a guy either


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> You don't look like a guy either



Thanks. You do, even with that hat on. It was a nice try. Well, I gots to get to work and make some phone calls. The Friday Crisis started last night. Love them loggers. :bang::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 30, 2010)

I got made of fun of by my Stihl dealer when I ordered in a 24" ES. 

He was joking around with another guy when I walked in to get it that it was a spankin paddle.


----------



## hybridkarpower (Jul 30, 2010)

0.7 pounds aren't much. But it is still 0.7 pounds, especially if not needed. Now days I feel old & weak at times, I fill up the gas & oil both only about 1/3 way to save some weight, and I also don't mind the frequent refilling because it gives me more breaks as well.




RandyMac said:


> Is a few inches of tubing going to put you over the edge weight wise? It's not like they use steel anymore.
> 
> Hey Pops, what are you tryin' to say there? No-one out here needs full wraps to feel like a man, it goes with the territory.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm on the east coast and I love them. Handy when making certain cuts whilw climbing. Also do a decent amount of straight falling jobs and it is nice for working on some of the rough terrain we have here in PA. Nothing like the PNW, but some steep, rocky stuff on occasion. In my area leaving a 4in. stump in some ones yard is no big deal. If you had to leave a really low stump it might be an issue though. Even when stump grinding it is not usually an issue as the slightly higher cut keeps my chain out of the worst junk on/in the stump. Having had a pint of ben&jerrys last night its abvious I am not that concerned with a couple ounces! LOL


----------



## bitzer (Jul 30, 2010)

Working from one side of the tree instead of dancing around it or when you can only work from one side. Its just a greater utilization of the tool. You also will learn to become ambidextrous with the saw. You can use the saw in more positions. 

I'd rather run a full wrap than a half, unless I'm stumpin in someone yard where I'm going to be grinding. 

As for the weight, it may get to a point that it is too dangerous to operate a saw if you are only half filling the tanks and worried about .7lbs.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 31, 2010)

After getting my 361 with the 3/4 wrap, I will have one for the 660 when I get the time and cash to order it. I love the flexibility having the wrap. I can cut from the samw side of the tree easier. Sometimes theres only one side to cut from. 

The east coast, west coast battles on here are worse than Biggie -vs- 2pac on here sometimes.  Whose got the biggest balz? I do, cause I'm on the net!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 31, 2010)

anthony_va. said:


> the east coast, west coast battles on here are worse than biggie -vs- 2pac



oh snap


----------



## little possum (Jul 31, 2010)

They sure do look cool.

Id like to have one on a 288 High top and one on the 394, but Smilin Possum cusses at the very idea of putting them on the saws, he says they are stupid. 

I told him it keeps me outta the dirt cuttin stumps with the 371

And the PNW and ECL need to chill out, everybody knows the Midwest Tumbleweed Cutters are the true fallers


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2010)

little possum said:


> They sure do look cool.
> 
> Id like to have one on a 288 High top and one on the 394, but Smilin Possum cusses at the very idea of putting them on the saws, he says they are stupid.
> 
> ...



I am not a faller. One of the loggers here who was a production faller, and still will contract out to fall the occasional old punkin that is beyond the skill level of most fallers, gave me a lecture about having a full wrap handle on Twinkle, for bucking. 

I don't have full wrap on Twinkle, and have wished I did. I could buck up some of the blowdown from a better spot than with the half wrap--do the ambidextrous thing. Maybe next year? 

Meanwhile, the Barbie saw has one but I'm so used to not having it, that I forget and use the Barbie Saw like it doesn't. A confusing sentence? Twinkle gets used way more than the Barbie Saw. 

The only balls I have are tennis balls to throw for The Used Dog.


----------



## little possum (Jul 31, 2010)

Slowp, Im glad you are around to keep everybody straightend out!


And I always enjoy the pictures you post too.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 31, 2010)

the coolest wrap saw ever is that guy on youtube with a full wrap on a 346XP.


----------



## flushcut (Jul 31, 2010)

little possum said:


> And the PNW and ECL need to chill out, everybody knows the Midwest Tumbleweed Cutters are the true fallers



May be a tumbleweed cutter but my 385 wears a full wrap as well as my 372 in firewood season


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wrap handles suck... 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Wrap handles suck...
> 
> Gary



You lookin' for trouble laddy?


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 31, 2010)

No sir... My saw is too small for a wrap handle...






Me on the left...

Gary


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 31, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> No sir... My saw is too small for a wrap handle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That "saw engine" would be neat with an 8-71 blower on top of it!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 31, 2010)

I wonder how my Homelite Super 2 would look with a full-wrap handle?


----------



## little possum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Gary!
Nice saw!

And nice saw Randy Mac, but Im bout tired of seeing it, because mine is still not running...


----------



## madhatte (Aug 1, 2010)

little possum said:


> Im bout tired of seeing it, because mine is still not running...



Pfft. Send it here. I'm always looking for a new project or ten!


----------



## little possum (Aug 1, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Pfft. Send it here. I'm always looking for a new project or ten!


LOL, I have plenty of projects. From 1.34 cubic inches up to a 394, awaiting the time and $.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have 3/4 wraps on my 044 and 660 just because they came that way. I haven't used the right side handle alot but can see where it would be very useful. I'd much rather use the right side for a felling notch and the back cut. The wraps and big clutch covers look awesome on the big saws.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 1, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have 3/4 wraps on my 044 and 660 just because they came that way. I haven't used the right side handle alot but can see where it would be very useful. I'd much rather use the right side for a felling notch and the back cut. *The wraps and big clutch covers look awesome on the big saws*.



I agree! They look pretty cool on the smaller saws too. 
*MS 361*


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 1, 2010)

little possum said:


> Hi Gary!
> Nice saw!
> 
> And nice saw Randy Mac, but Im bout tired of seeing it, because mine is still not running...



As a carrier of Yellow Fever and an enabler of general CAD, it's my duty to to imprint images of vintage chainsaws on the minds of the susceptable. It seems to be working.

LP, you have until the end of the month to obtain a 100cc+ vintage chainsaw.


----------



## little possum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well RandyMac, I got a 1050 McHomelite lol, and a Super44A in the shop. And way too many projects to get any more for a while. 
But hope to ride by and talk the guy down on that 550. 
Oh, and a Mall 7, Im hunting chain for

And the D36, and 2 250s- one yellow top and one black top, but the black top has the Mac flat back 
The yellow fever has me up to 6 now I think


----------



## 137cc (Aug 1, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Working from one side of the tree instead of dancing around it or when you can only work from one side. Its just a greater utilization of the tool. You also will learn to become ambidextrous with the saw. You can use the saw in more positions.
> 
> I'd rather run a full wrap than a half, unless I'm stumpin in someone yard where I'm going to be grinding.
> 
> As for the weight, it may get to a point that it is too dangerous to operate a saw if you are only half filling the tanks and worried about .7lbs.





Well said, I prefer a FULL wrap over a 3/4 wrap. Just get a stubby scrench and you'll be fine. Anyone who has ever fell timber on steep ground knows that sometimes there is only one side you can cut the tree from, making the full wrap a necessity. And if you have ever been unfortunate enough to be bucking blowdown, a full wrap is probably the reason your still around to tell the story.

A good set of dogs to go with the full wrap is the way to go as well. I know the the stihl ms 361 the stock half wrap version comes with a worthless set of dogs. You have to get the 3/4 wrap upgrade that comes with a new clutch cover to actually get a pair of dogs that will work on that saw. But I know that upgrade costs over $100 to get from your local dealer.


But the half wrap has it place too. There are plenty of situations where you don't need a full wrap, or it could get in the way (low-stumping). And if the extra weight is that much of burden, your not good enough shape to run a chainsaw. But hey, that's just my opinion. I think the full wrap saves me energy because of the added options it gives you.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 1, 2010)

LP, you just think you have a choice, the McCullochs will find you. Your 250s have sent out the signal, expect more. The Homelites have a parasite called Homelice, they infest starters and travel straight to the brain, inducing the infected to proform elaborate restorations, upto and including the replating of screws. The Yellow Fever virus settles in your sack and has an affinity for iron, the vibes and sound produced by McCullochs causes the iron to bond to your testes. While there is no scientific proof, it appears that running stihls causes lead to collect in your ass.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 1, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> LP, you just think you have a choice, the McCullochs will find you. Your 250s have sent out the signal, expect more. The Homelites have a parasite called Homelice, they infest starters and travel straight to the brain, inducing the infected to proform elaborate restorations, upto and including the replating of screws. The Yellow Fever virus settles in your sack and has an affinity for iron, the vibes and sound produced by McCullochs causes the iron to bond to your testes. While there is no scientific proof, it appears that running stihls causes lead to collect in your ass.




If you have to wrestle with Mac carbs, then you're in serious danger of the Yellow Fever infecting your hands, causing them to imediately pull what hair you have left right offa your head. Liberal application of Rye whiskey and cigar smoke can temporarily lessen those urges, but never cure them completely...


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 1, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> As a carrier of Yellow Fever and an enabler of general CAD, it's my duty to to imprint images of vintage chainsaws on the minds of the susceptable. It seems to be working.
> 
> LP, you have until the end of the month to obtain a 100cc+ vintage chainsaw.



Randymac, that is one AWESOME looking saw! What model, cc,hp if ya don't mind my askin?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 1, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> Randymac, that is one AWESOME looking saw! What model, cc,hp if ya don't mind my askin?:greenchainsaw:



That is an early Super 250, 87CC, enough HP for a 36" B&C.


----------



## ChrisF (Aug 1, 2010)

The big McCulloch saws are probably some of the best looking saws ever made, and that one looks to be in very nice condition.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 1, 2010)

It was NOS, I broke it in cutting Spruce.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 3, 2010)

buh buh buh buh

NOS?

Lucky dog.


----------



## adkranger (Aug 3, 2010)

Full wraps have their place in felling ops, regardless of the coast. Versatility is nice. Have a 038M II & Husky 2100 with wraps, mostly used in the woods. If I need to flush a stump have plenty of flat sided saws for that.

One of these days I'd like to set up a small limbing saw with a wrap, in the 50-60 cc range. I've messed with a lot of blow down and storm damage, think it would be slick for that kind of work. Thinking a 026/260, 346 or maybe one of my 028s, if there is such a beast for one of these.........:chainsawguy:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 3, 2010)

Wrap handle in use. Making an under cut back cut was made at boot level. Hard to see thru the chips but runnin the saw left handed as there was a large rock on the far side not leaving a good place to stand to make the cut. Right hand is holding the corner of a 3/4 wrap stihl 066 tree was around 30" plus.


----------



## 8fingershomeowner (Jun 14, 2022)

To me the wrap handle makes it easier to cut with the top of the bar while holding saw upside down. That is needed from time to time depending on situation. I know don't cut with top of the bar... But we all do it from time to time.


----------



## timsmcm (Jun 14, 2022)

hybridkarpower said:


> 0.7 pounds aren't much. But it is still 0.7 pounds, especially if not needed. Now days I feel old & weak at times, I fill up the gas & oil both only about 1/3 way to save some weight, and I also don't mind the frequent refilling because it gives me more breaks as well.


I feel the same. Every opportunity to get a brake I am gonna take it. I worked for the man for many years. Now that I am working for the man (me) I am treating myself like a real boss should.


----------

